# newly acquired baby normal poop?



## skuttle (Aug 14, 2013)

hi guys. i just acquired a red foot tortoise about 3 inch scl can i ask if this is a normal looking poop? he isnt eating that much just a little. i noticed that there is some mazuri that looks undigested by the color it has in the middle when i have broken down the poop. by the way i just fed him mazuri tortoise pellet only. thanks


----------



## lkwagner (Aug 14, 2013)

The second pic looks normal


----------



## skuttle (Aug 14, 2013)

the first pic was the one when i got the poop from the water where he soaked. while the first one was when i broke the poop to see if it looks normal. because yesterday noticed when i was letting him bask under the sun he pooped many soft with some liquid but not totally watery that looks like having undigested stuff in it.


----------



## Tom (Aug 14, 2013)

It looks fine to me.

It can take days for food to pass through them, so you wouldn't be seeing Mazuri that had been fed to him within the last few hours.


----------



## skuttle (Aug 15, 2013)

Tom said:


> It looks fine to me.
> 
> It can take days for food to pass through them, so you wouldn't be seeing Mazuri that had been fed to him within the last few hours.



Sir tom i have him for 2 days plus when that poop was excreted. I only fed him mazuri and kangkong. By the way the day i got him he pooped out watery sof poop but thought maybe the owner fed him something that made his poop like that. The next day when i got him he pooped also wet soft stool that has tiny stuff in it that when i became suspicious but didnt get to take pictures. So waited again the next day to take pictures and it was the one i posted. I have been feeding two of my sulcatas hathling purely mazuri for a week because they dont seem to like it in the first place but for that whole week my sulcatas poop was dry and firm with no particles /tiny stuff in it. So was thinking maybe something is wrong with this new hatchlings ability to digest. What do you think?


----------



## sibi (Aug 15, 2013)

I've seen poop like that all the time. It looks normal to me, and from what you described, I don't think you have anything to worry about. So long as he's eating, moving around, pooping, and urinating, he's fine. Does he get any natural sun during the day? For how long?


----------



## skuttle (Aug 15, 2013)

I bask him under the sun twice a week . Everyday under uvb fluorescent lamp 12 hours a day. Enclosure temp is at 30 to 31 celsius humidty 80 above. Yesterday he didnt eat at all. I noticed the mazuri has a few bites that all. All day his in his hide. What makes me worry aside from the poop is his behavior. This is ny first red foot btw. But what i know of red foot are they really like to walk this guys doesnt move around. After soaking and giving him fredh mazuri he just takes a few bites then goes back to his hide morning the afternoon same routine of soaking and replacing the mazuri from the morning same thing sometimes he doesnt bite at all goes straight to his hide. Maybe thats the reason for him not having to poop everyday. I soak him twice a day morning and before feeding in the afternoon.


----------



## skuttle (Aug 15, 2013)

skuttle said:


> Tom said:
> 
> 
> > It looks fine to me.
> ...


----------

